# Shocking Egyptian study: It’s okay to beat women



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Egypt study: It’s okay to beat women
Dec 22nd, 2010 | By Manar Ammar

A recent Egyptian public opinion study revealed a majority of Egyptians believe it’s okay to beat one’s wife. A survey of Egyptian youngsters published this month found that the majority, 80.4 percent of males and 66.7 percent of females believe that a husband is justified in beating his wife if she speaks to another man and almost 44 percent of women surveyed reported being sexually harassed.

Almost 80 percent of men and 73 percent of women believe that women with provocative outfits deserve to be harassed.

Some of the results have been shocking for many activists and women’s rights groups.

One-third of young men and women said that when the wife refuses “to have sex with her husband” that this is a justification for violence.

42 percent of men considered “wasting money” a justification, while only 24 percent of women agreed.

Less than 10 percent of females and less than 20 percent of males considered beating justified when she argues with the husband, neglects the children, or burns the food.

The survey was conducted by the Population Council in collaboration with the Egyptian Cabinet’s Information and Decision Support Center on a sample of 15,029 young men and women ages 10–29 years found that youth in Egypt, both men and women, tend to have conservative attitudes toward gender roles.

In most cases, young men tend to be more conservative in their attitudes than women and that attitudes vary by residence and region with urban young people and those living in the Lower Egypt governorates tend to be less conservative than rural young people and those living in Upper Egypt and the Frontier Governorates explored. Moreover, education has a significant and positive effect on young people’s attitudes toward gender equality.

The majority of young men believe that females must obey the males in the family; about a quarter of them (71.1%) believe that a girl must obey her brother, and 86 percent believe that a woman must obtain permission from her husband before she does anything.

Surprisingly, even among young women, almost half of them (49.1%) think that a girl must obey her brother even if he is younger than her and three-quarters (74.7%) believe a wife must get her husband’s permission for anything she wants to do.

“Finally, the most disturbing finding is the large segment of Egypt’s youth population, including women against whom violence is directed; who believe gender based violence (harassment and battery) could be justified in a number of situations,” the report summarizes.

Sexual harassment

About 43.8 percent of women said that they had experienced some form of sexual harassment and three-quarters of young people (79.6% of males and 72.9% of females) agreed that when a woman dresses provocatively in public, she deserves it if she gets harassed.

43.4 percent of young women reported that someone had talked to them about sex in public, 1.9 percent reported that someone had touched their private parts or made them touch their private parts, 0.4 percent had had someone make inappropriate comments of a sexual nature, and 0.1 percent had been hugged or kissed in a sexual way. Of those who had been touched, more live in urban and informal urban areas and fewer live in rural areas and one case reported that she was forced to have sex with a stranger, meaning she was raped.

A 2008 report by the Center of women’s rights found that two-thirds of women are sexually harassed on daily basis, a problem that limits women’s mobility and confines them when it comes to work or education.

“I was sexually harassed on my way back from school when a motorcycle driver chased me and throw me off the curb but I could not have told my father because he would have prevented me from going to school again,” Diana Khalil, a student at Helwan University’s Art School told Bikya Masr, describing how her arm was bruised.

“This is only an extreme situation that happened that day, mostly it is just dirty talk and stalking,” she added.

Egyptian and regional newspapers only focused on other issues within this report, citing statistics that show some 19 percent of Egyptian youth want to migrate in the future while the sections about women’s status in the country was ignored.

The results of the survey were announced last week in a press conference where the migration numbers were the only issues highlighted by local Egyptian press.

Finally, the survey found that around 93 percent of young men and 81 percent of young women believe men should have priority over women for work when jobs are scarce.

source: Egypt study: It?s okay to beat women - Bikya Masr


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing surprises me about Egypt


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I second MS, GM. I can't see why anyone would find the above study shoking at all. This is Egypt, men beating women is culturally acceptable and to be expected.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

I'm shocked ....


I thought the numbers would have been higher!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> I'm shocked ....
> 
> 
> I thought the numbers would have been higher!!!




Probably would have been higher if the poll had been taken by non Egyptians


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Jesus wept I have never raised my hand to my wife ever or my kids my next partner will certainly not need my permission for anything that's heart breaking news but also reassuring I am going to a country where there are women looking for a man to treat them well.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> Jesus wept I have never raised my hand to my wife ever or my kids my next partner will certainly not need my permission for anything that's heart breaking news but also reassuring I am going to a country where there are women looking for a man to treat them well.


no the woman expect, NOT to be treated well that is there right.
if a man hits you its because he cares for you.
this study is not shocking it is the norm and i think the figures are maybe higher.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

bat said:


> no the woman expect, NOT to be treated well that is there right.
> if a man hits you its because he cares for you.
> this study is not shocking it is the norm and i think the figures are maybe higher.


Well my wife in the past has hit me and even bitten me but I have to say on those 2 specific instances I did deserve it, one where I came home drunk from a Christmas party without a shirt because I threw it as it was covered in lipstick but she found it in a bush by the bus stop and a bright green hat with a bell on it 

Since that point I have found out that within a marriage denial (in certain circumstances) is a very strong tool and so is keeping a pass code on your mobile phone 

She will have to however grow very long stalks on her beady eyes to see what I get up to in Egypt or she can just tune in here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How can you say you deserved it???

No one has the right to strike another person.. regardless of the circumstances.
One you say you deserved it then you are basically saying that is is right to hit someone


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well Maiden in those circumstances I am sure you would have beaten me as well and it's all water under the bridge 

It's just the mental abuse I can't take apparently I "stink" worse than the cat tray as I just packed away 8 bottles of my favourite aftershave ready for Sharm and now she is demanding wink wink as she has had a few drinks 

A man should not hit a woman or be cruel full stop but there are instances where I believe a woman should hit a man but he should not strike back


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Your wrong... violence is ALWAYS wrong and is NEVER the answer

says her that kicked the lad... but I was mortified I had done it


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Your wrong... violence is ALWAYS wrong and is NEVER the answer
> 
> says her that kicked the lad... but I was mortified I had done it


I think you do have a white heart 

I know your right but when you love someone with all your heart and soul you tend to make excuses


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Your wrong... violence is ALWAYS wrong and is NEVER the answer
> 
> says her that kicked the lad... but I was mortified I had done it


Violence is always wrong but sometimes it is a need if someone is invading your personal space and making you feel threatend! When you kicked that kid he pushed you to go that way in near on acting like a fly buzzing around you! Then it's not violence it's more defense!


----------

